# Interpol raised DNP warnings



## Bippal (May 7, 2015)

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/5...g-over-deadly-dnp-diet-pills-what-to-know.htm 

Just found it interesting.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 7, 2015)

Complete pain in the ass.

All this stuff comes from that girl who took 8 pills and died - now my main guy has had to go undercover because of all the investigation stuff. Luckily he saw this coming back in April and took proactive action. 

I think it would be wise for our sources to hang low for a while until all this goes away (and it will, it always does).


----------

